
Show HN: Underscore.js using modern ES7 syntax - ankurpatel
http://ankurp.github.io/underline/
======
stephenr
I thought the main use (and the demo only shows map and reduce) was providing
standard newer features like map, reduce to non-supporting browsers.

Why not just use native map and reduce here?

